# Sunbathiing Topless - Oops



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Under the railroad bridge should be a great place for a little private topless sunbathing. 










Oops - I wonder how long that hobo has been up there. I guess I got caught.




















Not much time for developing a tan - i'lll just have to find a better place next time.










In case you didn't notice, I used a base to keep the figure stable while standing in the stream. We anticipate over time the base will take on the algae color of the stream bottom. 


Bob Temper


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehehe... awesome.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey thats no Hobo,,, thats my Uncle Odis! And he says 'Thanks for the mammarys'


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a whole scene with over two dozen nudists in hot tubs and hot springs. Was too controversial and I had to paint bathing suits on them. The host site even pulled the pictures.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

_The following opinions are not meant to offend any members of MLS (who I have the deepest respect for) They are souly based on my own observations. _
toddalin,,, your situation reminds me of the janet jackson warddrobe malfunction. Was there a lot of nipple in your scene? You see the media and mainstream public can handle a lot of breats up to the areola, but if you show the areola or the nipple then that is considered to be offensive. Now, I have yet to understand what can be offensive on the female form; especially in the area of the breast. If you think of it,,, how many times have we seen the male breast exposed areola, nipple and all and no one yells foul! But show a single female nipple surrounded by a layer of silver and other precious metals and the foundations of our culture starts to crumble and the Pope, the President and Jesus Christ himself is called to respond to this offense. 
Why? 
Because we are all caught in the quagmire of puritanical thought, perpetuated by a culture oppressed by a religious dogma that was created to keep the political and financial institutions under a predominately male centric control. In order to achieve this goal the first thing that had to be done was to minimize and/or demonize the female form,,, why??? because there are parts of the male anatomy that are offensive because they stand for aggression. And what is aggression? It is a NON CHRISTIAN concept. But women lack the anatomy to express an aggressive gesture. So, certain leaders of the predominate authority on human morality decided that since the breast is large, it would be a viable substitute for an aggressive anatomical part. They ignored that engorged or large fruits and livestock are always the most succulent in the human (and indeed most animal) psyche. Now we are left with folks that are ashamed of these attributes they have and folks that are ashamed that they appreciate these attributes,,, and so for conveyance sake we call them sinful and sinners. 
So in conclusion because there is so much ambivalence about the human form caused by our ancestors, (who, by the way, really did have 'good intentions') Moderators made a judgment call and pulled your pictures... was it right,,,,only the public at large can say... were they justified,,, yes,,, most definitely. Lincoln said it best 'You can please all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time' 
( I apologize in advance to anyone I offended. I am just a naked savage trying desperately to understand the world around me)


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By toddalin on 16 Apr 2010 11:54 PM 
I had a whole scene with over two dozen nudists in hot tubs and hot springs. Was too controversial and I had to paint bathing suits on them. The host site even pulled the pictures.









Sad.
Better you than me. I'm enough of a butt hole I'd probably kept posting them until I got pulled too!
Ralph


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice figure... (that sounds very bad actually ...). 
Spring must be in the air!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats funny!  
I have a related story.. 

In college, I dated a young woman who was going to Mount Holyoke college in mass, an all-womans school.. 
she told me this story: 

Legend has it that back in the 60's some of the girls at Mount Holyoke decided to do some topless sunbathing on the roofs of the dorms.. 
there happens to be a large Air Force base nearby.. 
Huge Air force transport jets, coming in for a landing at the nearby base, were suddenly observed flying lower..and lower..and lower.. 
until you had massive slow moving jets barely skimming the tree tops over the college.. 
after a few days the administration finally figured out what was going on and put a stop to it! 

dont know if its actually true! 
but it makes a great story!  

Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 17 Apr 2010 01:53 AM 
_The following opinions are not meant to offend any members of MLS (who I have the deepest respect for) They are souly based on my own observations. _
toddalin,,, your situation reminds me of the janet jackson warddrobe malfunction. Was there a lot of nipple in your scene? 



None. Just flesh-colored plastic Prisler bodies. BTW, the males were (and still are under their bathing suits) anatomically correct.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"and what is this obsession Americans have with womens breasts?... I'm convinced that if all American women stopped wearing their Brassieres the entire economy would collapse overnight!" 

Terry Thomas making an observation about the American pschyque in Stanley Kramers "Its a Mad Mad Mad Mad World" and this was 1960!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

He ha. Nice to see a little hummer. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Just paint the guy on the bridge's hat black and he'd pass for J.J..


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a question. If the base gets algae growing on it, won't her feet also? Or did you plan on this and do something to the feet to stop the growth?


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

No plan on keeping the feet alge free. Just have to brush it off once in a while. The figure was sprayed with a dull coat sealer to help protected it from the constant water contact. 

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just wondering,,, is this figure a resin cast? Or is it one of your own sculpty figures? If it is the later, I didn't know that sculpty was impervious to moisture.


----------

